# Nymphoides aquatica (Banana Plant)



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this plant?

I just bought one the other day after a seasoned aquarist recommended it as one of the few plants that could withstand cichlids eating habits. He said theyd eat the leaves but leave the bananas in tact as they are leathery. So far I just have it growing out in my hatchery net or whatever its called. It's doing ok but what do people know about this plant?

Heres a link to an informative description/picture of the plant:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod ... pcatid=791


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

never got mine to grow. so cant help there...


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

I have jungles of plants, just about everything grows for me but these things maybe they go dormant and need a chance, anyway it's just sitting there all "bananas" no leaves.

I did have one grow years ago and it put leaves up to the surface like lily pads. I understand you can cut these a few inches below the leaf and they'll get roots and eventually a new set of "bananas".


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

i buried the roots on mine in the sand cause i didnt want them floating around the tank and they seem to be doing fine for me, i have 3 and 1 is doing great, sending up shoots to the top of the tank (its a 24" high tank mind you) ones doing so-so and another seems to get eaten faster than it grows.

i havent seen any fish messing with the "bananas"


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. Thats about where Im at too. I bought it and it had two tiny lilly pads. Since then 1 new one has grown and 1 died. Now its getting a lot greener though.

I kinda want to find it a better place to grow. Its kind of unsightly hanging in the breeder net...


----------

